# Clay



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

My god why have I never used this before?? I've had it in the garage for years untouched!! My new favourite cleaning product!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just don't forget to wax after you have finished claying


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just don't forget to wax after you have finished claying


Thanks mate, already on it


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Can claying a car help reduce swirl marks on a black car?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mwad said:


> Can claying a car help reduce swirl marks on a black car?


No you need a good DA polish to do that


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Can claying a car help reduce swirl marks on a black car?
> ...


That is what I thought thanks


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

wilson said:


> My god why have I never used this before?? I've had it in the garage for years untouched!! My new favourite cleaning product!


How's the claying going mate ?


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> wilson said:
> 
> 
> > My god why have I never used this before?? I've had it in the garage for years untouched!! My new favourite cleaning product!
> ...


Absolutely brilliant, it's amazing how much crap you feel coming off the paint especially low down on the sides! Very impressed!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

wilson said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > wilson said:
> ...


Excellent mate - will have to have a go myself soon 

Daz


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

wilson said:


> My god why have I never used this before?? I've had it in the garage for years untouched!! My new favourite cleaning product!


I wouldn't clay too often as that apparently can cause damage. I do mine 2-3 times a year and with regular cleaning, polishing and waxing my paintwork pretty much stays like glass


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay89 said:


> wilson said:
> 
> 
> > My god why have I never used this before?? I've had it in the garage for years untouched!! My new favourite cleaning product!
> ...


I had read that somewhere, might try and make a rule to do it no more than end of winter end of summer if I feel the need. I've gone 17 years of driving without ever using it before and I tend to wash my cars weekly / fortnightly and wax every 4-6 weeks so shouldn't need it too often.

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Whats the best clay to buy that will do a full car i might have a go when the weather breaks March / April.

Cheers all and merry xmas....


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Auto Finesse clay is some of the softest I've used. Bilt Hamber is also very good.


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

